# Speed stickers on vans over 3500kg



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

Is it true that I will need to display 110, 100, 80 at the rear of my Mhome when travelling in France? Just had an email from a friend stating this but haven't found anything on here.
Thanks
Bozzer


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

motorhomes are excluded read it somewhere but cant find in france last month no probs


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I remember seeing a post about it, and there was a clip from the CC magazine about it. I didn't see any in September, and it appears the French are ignoring it.


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi

I understand that this is a requirement, also for tuggers, but I understood the speeds to be 110, 90 and 80. The French (as usual) are largely ignoring this requirement but which will be the vehicle stopped? The one with the GB plates of course.

I had a number plate made with 'CAUTION LEFT HAND DRIVE' for UK use which I blu-tack to the back of the van. When in France I display the reverse side with speed stickers stuck to it. I couldn't buy 110 kph though so mine says 100 instead - I don't think anyone will mind and we don't travel faster than that.

http://www.speedstickers.co.uk/

P&L


----------



## Tobysmumndad (Nov 12, 2007)

Information from The Caravan Club (hope the link works):

http://www.caravanclub.co.uk/news-a...news/2009/jul/speed-limits-in-france---update

It would seem from the note at the bottom that only the 80 and 90 stickers are required. I can confirm that nobody seems to be taking any notice, but I agree that it's likely to be a 'GB' that gets nobbled by the Gendarmes when they do!

:roll:


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Does anyone know where (if?) we can get hold of the required stickers?? I remember reading somewhere that you could only get them from truck dealers in the land of the snail noshers!!

Is ther prescribed size etc ?? perhaps I could get my local signmakers to make me one up if I have the dimensions!!

It may well be that the cheese-eating surrender primates are currently not bothering to enforce this law but I want to be prepared for when they do (and we all know they will at some random point, probably just outside the calais ferry terminal as I drive out!!) :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

Mrplodd said:


> Does anyone know where (if?) we can get hold of the required stickers?? I remember reading somewhere that you could only get them from truck dealers in the land of the snail noshers!!
> 
> Is ther prescribed size etc ?? perhaps I could get my local signmakers to make me one up if I have the dimensions!!
> 
> It may well be that the cheese-eating surrender primates are currently not bothering to enforce this law but I want to be prepared for when they do (and we all know they will at some random point, probably just outside the calais ferry terminal as I drive out!!) :twisted: :twisted:


Try :

www.speedstickers.co.uk


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks all for your help.

Ordered the stickers this am and had email to say dispatched.
For just over £8.00 we'll now be legal when we go to Spain. Not taking the car on A frame this year because stopped twice in last 2 years, it would have been sods law we would be stopped regarding stickers!!!

Thank you Bozzer


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

It must be correct that if a vehicle complies with the laws and regulations of where it is registered and the owner/driver resides, then the vehicle is OK this was an agreed convention from years back and applied to lights, tyres, in fact most of what we term as Construction and Use Regulations. Rules concerning the person driving and how they drive are obviously set locally but it would be chaos if every time a vehicle crossed an EU boundary is had to conform to the full local vehicle rules of that country. We would probably have to swap the steering wheel to the other side whilst on the ferry.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes. For my 4,500kg. van to get it's Controle Technique I had to buy the speed stickers. I have never attached them as I feel they are ugly and I am not commercial.
But I carry them and will bring em out for the next MOT.

Ray.


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

I agree Traveller that what is legal here is legal over there according to European law. However having been stopped with A frame and Police looking at the document in Spanish which states the above they just laughed! 
Where is the official stamp?
Have we translated it ourselves?
So for £8 ish it may stop my wife looking out for every police vehicle and thinking we'll be stopped again.
It won't affect the speeds we travel as we're not in a hurry.


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

Can you imagine what the rear of our vans would look like if every country insisted that we put the speed limits on the back :lol: 

Lorries from the UK do not display the speed limits.

Derek


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Bozzer 
Maybe the 'A' frame is not the best example of a vehicle that complies with the Construction and Use Regs and all of that Crash testing and alike they do up at MIRA. It is certainly true that you can be using a legal vehicle and it's associated equipment in a manner that may be construed as dangerous and that is one of interpretation, by any court that you may be summoned in front of.


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

I'll move this thread to "Continental Touring Info". It would seem to be a more appropriate place for it


----------

